# Airstone came unplugged



## Ranek Icewalker (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey folks, im growing in 5Gallon DWC buckets, and one of my buckets came unplugged from the air pump, i found it today, and it must of happened tuesday because  i didnt go in the grow room yesterday.

The water in this bucket is brown and cloudy, with white foam and floaties on the roots and water surface, im wondering if this is going to affect my plant terribly, or if its something that can be fix with just a water/nute change.

The plant looks fine, it isnt showing any signs of problems.


----------



## v35b (Apr 21, 2011)

I would dump,and refill.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2011)

I would also rinse the roots with a gentle flow of water if possible.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep and yep. Be surprised how tuff a strain can be.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 21, 2011)

I would do a rinse like decribed in the Slimey Roots sticky just to be sure no bacterias of viruses got there foot in the door


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies folks, i rinsed the roots in the shower, brown water was coming off of them, rinsed until clear water came off, changed buckets, and airstones, gave her a full line of nutes, see how she does.

Gonna start her in flower this weekend, unless yall think i should wait and make sure nothing goes wrong with for a week or so, anyone think its not safe to throw her in the flowering chamber?


----------



## v35b (Apr 21, 2011)

IMO..I'd wait a week...Give the Girl time to recover...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 21, 2011)

Since the roots have just been abused by cleaning and the brown water running off. I would wait and watch a few days to make sure the roots are still good and healthy. It's easier to fix a plant in vegging than babying hoping and praying one thru flowering.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah. Do not flip the girl yet. Give her 7 days at least. Take 3 to just get going again. You want no slow down in flower.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool, thanks guys, ill hold off on her till next week, shes just getting big, im afraid im gonna run outta room with this grow.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 22, 2011)

Tie it down


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 22, 2011)

I would recommend taking a couple of clones as well, just in case you lose her.  A little h2o2 in the water probably wouldn't hurt, unless you are using an organic fert of course.  If you've not got any some cannazyme wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 22, 2011)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> I would recommend taking a couple of clones as well, just in case you lose her. A little h2o2 in the water probably wouldn't hurt, unless you are using an organic fert of course. If you've not got any some cannazyme wouldn't hurt either.


 
dear lord yes.  When I grew DWC H2O2 was a godsend.  A few drops of that every couple days and NOTHING bad would grow in my res.

-SSF-


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, i already dropped some Hydrozyme in the bucket to help with any Bacteria growth, so it should take care of my lady.

As for clones i took 4 clones 12 days ago  and 4 more a week ago because i knew i was gonna flip her, i have the worst luck with clones, none of them have rooted yet, so heres hoping.


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 22, 2011)

Can you describe your cloning process and the environment in which you keep them?


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Apr 22, 2011)

Sure Joe, i take my cuttings form the  lower part of the plant, usually 3-4 inch long shoots with 3+ nodes, clip them just below the node clean up the leaves etc, use Rootech cloning gel, put them into rapid rooter plugs that have been soaked in PH'd water, spray the leaves, throw them into my seed starter, its a little box green house with a heat pad in it, mist them 2 days after cutting, then open the greenhouse windows and about every 2nd or 3rd day, i spray the rapid rooter, i keep them under CFL's about 2k lumen of 5500k.


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 22, 2011)

What's the temp in the humidity dome?  The only thing different I would do is pop the cuts straight into a glass of water so no air gets locked in the stem, but otherwise can't think of any reason those cuts aren't taking.  I would also generally give a light mist daily.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 22, 2011)

Rain this may help and it may not. If you are a cig smoker wear gloves when you clone. I just helped a buddy that could not clone at all he took clone at the same time as me off the same plants(we used the same tools,cloning powder etc), the ones I took rooted with no problem his did not root. A week later I had him take clones again and this time I made him not only wash his hand but wear gloves as well, this time 7 of 10 clones rooted. My thinking was that the chemical left behind by the cig on his hands was what blocking/killing the cutting before the roots could form.

Good Luck and Green Mojo for your clones


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Apr 23, 2011)

Joe, the Temp is 76-81 from the heat mat, atleast thats what it says on the box, and you are right, i forgot to mention when i cut em off the plant i drop the stem in water until im ready to put it in the rapid rooter, ill just keep trying, some of them have to take roots eventually.

ODD, thanks for the tip, i am not a smoker, but i will keep that in mind, maybe its something else on my hands thats blocking the rooting processes.


----------

